# Any punjabi or delhilites community in dubai or othe parts of uae



## drgauravsuneja (Oct 20, 2014)

Any punjabi or delhilites community in dubai or othe parts of uae . Kindly lemme know


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm a Mumbaikar but please may I request you to take a quick look at the forum rules? Text speak is against the rules so please use "let me" instead of "lemme", etc. 

Thank you!


----------



## drgauravsuneja (Oct 20, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> I'm a Mumbaikar but please may I request you to take a quick look at the forum rules? Text speak is against the rules so please use "let me" instead of "lemme", etc. Thank you!


Can people please answer me instead of condemning me


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

drgauravsuneja said:


> Can people please answer me instead of condemning me


Nobody is condemning you. I am highlighting the rules which you need to agree to when you sign up as a member of this forum. Any violation of the rules results in an infraction.

Furthermore, if there are no Delhiites or Punjabis on this forum, no one will answer you because that's specifically what you're looking for. Simple as that.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

drgauravsuneja said:


> Can people please answer me instead of condemning me


That chip on your shoulder....

Why do you only want to hang with a particular geographical group? What I love about this town is that I have mates from pretty much every country, we all add something to the group, we all learn from each other, we aren't so insular that we only want to hang with people from a specific section of our respective countries.

On the basis of this post from you I would find you racist in the extreme, it's like me saying I only want to speak with white, fat, middle aged Northern English men.

Open your eyes to the world around you, you might learn something.


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

Why is everyone so quick to jump to conclusions? 

The OP is rude and lashes out at someone simply for pointing out forum rules. 

And then he is derided for asking about specific communities in the area. The OP never said anything about only wanting to hang out with delhiites or punjabis. Who are we to judge him based on what communities he wants to join and what kind of people he befriends himself with? Maybe he just wants to be a part of the community to take part in certain festivities. Or maybe he is just homesick and wants to meet with people who remind him of home. What is wrong with that?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

taliacottage said:


> Why is everyone so quick to jump to conclusions?
> 
> The OP is rude and lashes out at someone simply for pointing out forum rules.
> 
> And then he is derided for asking about specific communities in the area. The OP never said anything about only wanting to hang out with delhiites or punjabis. Who are we to judge him based on what communities he wants to join and what kind of people he befriends himself with? Maybe he just wants to be a part of the community to take part in certain festivities. Or maybe he is just homesick and wants to meet with people who remind him of home. What is wrong with that?


Are you Punjabi or a Delhiite Talia? Maybe you can help


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> Are you Punjabi or a Delhiite Talia? Maybe you can help


Haha. No, I'm not. 

But if the OP gets his answers, I would not mind going to these community events, especially if there is punjabi food involved. :eyebrows:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There are plenty of these community events organized by India Club. Membership costs a lot but I'm sure guests are also welcome. One thing that we have to our advantage is how India-centric this place is. 

However, that certainly should not limit us from mingling with other cultures.

I'm guilty of being one of the first people to pounce on new members that come here looking only for British or German folk and there's always the excuse that we want someone we're familiar with. My question has always been, why leave your own country and move somewhere else if you just want to be around familiar people?

I guess to each his own. Some members are organizing a forum meet up though and it would be a good start to broaden one's horizons if one is keen to do so.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

This is a great thread - Imma let you finish.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> This is a great thread - Imma let you finish.


Grab some popcorn, will ya!


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> There are plenty of these community events organized by India Club. Membership costs a lot but I'm sure guests are also welcome. One thing that we have to our advantage is how India-centric this place is.
> 
> However, that certainly should not limit us from mingling with other cultures.
> 
> ...


Pamela, 

I completely agree with what you said. For the record, I also agree with this: 



> What I love about this town is that I have mates from pretty much every country, we all add something to the group, we all learn from each other, we aren't so insular that we only want to hang with people from a specific section of our respective countries.


But to call someone


> racist in the extreme


, just for asking about a community.. isn't that a bit too much?


----------



## drgauravsuneja (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks talia for being so understanding and on my side. Really what you said in question marks at the end is 100% true


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> This is a great thread - Imma let you finish.


to quote a great mumbaikar...



pamela0810 said:


> ...may I request you to take a quick look at the forum rules? Text speak is against the rules so please use "i am going to" instead of "imma", etc.


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

drgauravsuneja said:


> Give a yellow ticket sometimes to people from causcasian race too. I bet you can't


Okay... I was just trying to make the argument that you might not be a racist because all you did was ask about a community. 

And then you say this.....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

For anyone that needs a refresher:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Please be mindful of the forum rules. Thank you!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> For anyone that needs a refresher:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> 
> Please be mindful of the forum rules. Thank you!


And "Kindly do the needful"....


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> And "Kindly do the needful"....


this is a Gentile Reminder 

(Spelling on purpose)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I think it's safe to say that there are no Punjabis or Delhiites on this forum. So this thread will now be closed. 

I stepped away for one hour and came back to cleaning this mess! Unbelievable!


----------

